# Not my smartest move.



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I really enjoy bow hunting, bowfishing and small game hunting with a .22 rifle. I also enjoy taking the old 870 out for ruffed grouse and pheasant. Our small game and ruffed grouse seasons open on 19 September. On Monday, I was in the wrong place at the wrong time and got about half of right index finger pinched off. Taken to the ER and they did surgery. This is the same finger I use to pull back the bow string and gently squeeze the trigger. I'm sure I'll learn to work around this little setback. It will take some time but I can do it. If you look at some medical problems people have to deal with, this is really minor. If I ever go for a manicure, I should get a little discount.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

That is unfortunate but it sounds like you have the right attitude about it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear of this. Hope you heal quickly and adapt to the change as quickly. 

You're not a big Paul Harvey fan, are you?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I am sorry they were unable to save that rather important finger. But yes, you do sound like you've got the right outlook on things, and that will serve you well no matter what challenge you face in life. I for one will look forward to reading the post where you tell us all about how much better you're able to shoot with both bow and firearm now you've modified your approach. And I'll bet we'll read it sooner rather than later.

Best to you. Love the tagline, by the way.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Several years ago my brother lost all of his fingers and most of his thumb. Today he can tie his own shoe laces shoot his bow although he has to use a wrist sling so it doesn't fall and all his guns.

You can over come with a bit of practice, good luck.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Ouch !
Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

alleyyooper said:


> Several years ago my brother lost all of his fingers and most of his thumb. Today he can tie his own shoe laces shoot his bow although he has to use a wrist sling so it doesn't fall and all his guns.
> 
> You can over come with a bit of practice, good luck.
> 
> Al


Does he live in the thumb? (Area of Michigan).

Bret, if you have to explain it, it's not funny.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was born left handed, left eye dominate. Lost the use of my index and long finger on my left hand at 20. Had to relearn to shoot right handed using my right eye. Took some practice but I do well. Have to write, right handed, not very good. I can print some, only cursive is to sign my name. For some reason the brain to right hand path is very stop and go. I am a lefty in a right brain, right handed world, still in my "right" mind....James


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Did they sew the finger part back on? Our butcher cut several of his fingers off while cutting meat a few years back. They packed the finger parts in ice and air-lifted him about 100 miles to the hospital in Duluth where they reattached the fingers. Today he can use and flex those fingers almost as good as new.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

my dad got the knuckle of his middle finger with the table saw a few years ago , they fused the joint but he does ok with it

as soon as you can get out the 22 rifle out and start training the middle finger trigger control on a rifle or shotgun it works just fine , it will also work just fine to leave the stub on the frame of the a pistol and use your middle finger for the trigger also, start with single loading till your sure you can hold the recoil with the 2 end fingers
with the revolver you will have to make sure the stub of an index finger doesn't touch the cylinder but that can work fine also 

back the poundage down on the bow and 2 finger draw should work , or start shooting release 


training time


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Sorry about your finger! I know that it is upsetting!

Give it 2 years, and your aim will likely be as good as it ever was. Be patient.


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Cabin Fever, because the finger had been mashed, there was nothing to save. All the vessels and nerves were torn or ripped, as was the bone. Stuff happens. I can only think of a few hundred injuries that could be worse. I'm very lucky it wasn't the entire hand.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Sorry you had an accident.

Probably easier to learn to pull the trigger with your middle finger than to learn to shoot left handed. If you do shoot left handed you can remover the crossbolt safety on the 870 and reverse it and it will be for a lefty.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Oh my gosh. So glad it wasn't worse. Said a prayer for you and your loved ones and the drs, nurses, etc.

Prayed for you to have a fast and healthy recovery, and for y'all to not have too many overwhelming moments or challenges.

You've certainly had some changes that will need to be adjusted for going forward.

Thanks for being willing to share your story here. It's always a blessing for others to be given the chance to learn from accidents of others. And, it was a blessing to see you've been able to so quickly say that despite what's happened, you want to see it in the perspective of knowing it's not the end of the world and others have shown you challenges they have worked through, so you know you can work through this challenge.

Hope you're home resting comfortably asap, and hope they give you lots of good pain meds and help figuring out how to do stuff well going forward.

Eta: so great to see the tips, advice, encouragement from others already offered here.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Two over... We'll, one and a half over - two under, brother.

Prayers for speedy recovery.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

No My brother doesn't live in Michigan's thumb, was the question meant to be some kind of joke?

For the bow you can always go with a release. some you use your thumb to trigger it.

 Al


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

I really like the release. It seems more consistent to me. I bow hunt only so it is not because I only know how to pull triggers........it is just my preference.

Just don't leave it at the base of your ladder stand and realize it when you are ready to draw down..........I wish I hadn't done that.


----------

